# American humour



## Amidala (May 20, 2004)

*i just don't get it!!!*

Ok so I watched troy on dvd (yes naughty Ami)
But they were just laughing all the way through it even at the littlest things!!
I know they say american humour and english humour is very different but this is ridiculous!
I was just sat there trying to figure out what was funny...its not the first time either  
I like some american comedies and some I just dont get or find funny,
Though I still havent figured out what it is that makes it so different


----------



## dwndrgn (May 20, 2004)

If you were watching on dvd, who was laughing?


----------



## Foxbat (May 20, 2004)

> Ok so I watched troy on dvd (yes naughty Ami)


Very naughty indeed. 

You're not alone though, there's a lot of American humour that I just don't find funny. I suppose diverse cultures and thought processes have much to do with it. The other side of the coin is that I wouldn't expect something like The Office to work very well in America.

Still, as our French Brethren say: Vive La Difference!


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2004)

Farce. Drawing room farce was supposed to have died on the stage in the 1950's. I really do cringe up when otherwise well-written comedies run out of ideas and so turn to farce to kill some time - Fraser and Friends have both had their moments with it. Farce is a sign of something dying. Arghhhhh!!


----------



## Amidala (May 21, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> If you were watching on dvd, who was laughing?


Pssssst...it was a pirate cpy..shh  


> Very naughty indeed.
> 
> You're not alone though, there's a lot of American humour that I just don't find funny. I suppose diverse cultures and thought processes have much to do with it. The other side of the coin is that I wouldn't expect something like The Office to work very well in America.
> 
> Still, as our French Brethren say: Vive La Difference!


 I haven't seen the office 





> Farce. Drawing room farce was supposed to have died on the stage in the 1950's. I really do cringe up when otherwise well-written comedies run out of ideas and so turn to farce to kill some time - Fraser and Friends have both had their moments with it. Farce is a sign of something dying. Arghhhhh!!


 LOL friends and frasier I usually get rhough key103 did a phone in once asking if anyone understood one of the jokes where everyone laughed...guess what I didn't  

I bet peter Kay wouldn't do well in America...his humour is very northern I dont even think southerners would get alot of it


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2004)

I haven't noticed too much difference, and I'm American. Thing is, I've had some friends who said my sense of humour is very "British." Don't know if that's true, but I like both versions of _Whose Line is it Anyway?_


----------



## Hypes (May 21, 2004)

There is some downright dreadful American humour, but there is also some very funny American humour as well. I always preferred the British gags more, though. Nothing can ever replace Fawlty Towers and the great Pythons.


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2004)

Monty Python _rules_!  As for American humour, however, does anyone like Jerry Lewis' work?


----------



## polymorphikos (May 22, 2004)

The Family Jewels is one of my all-time favourites. Classic. I can never understand why he is so often maligned.


----------



## Michael (May 22, 2004)

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> The Family Jewels is one of my all-time favourites. Classic. I can never understand why he is so often maligned.


I haven't seen that one--I'll have to look it up. I remember _Cinderfella_, _At War with the Army_ (just saw this recently on dvd), and, of course, _The Nutty Professor_.  Other stuff I vaguely remember from my childhood, but I really like all of these (although generally I can do without that era's tendency to break into song every few minutes).


----------



## Esioul (May 22, 2004)

I suppose Catch 22 is American humour?


----------

